# silver wedding in northern france, restaurant suggestion?



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi
some people get a world cruise for their silver wedding, I am getting a night in a MH in northern france (it is my choice) but perhaps we could find a parking spot near a really nice restaurant.
The anniversary is on Sunday and we get off the ferry in Calais at lunchtime so we are looking for somewhere between Calais and Reims. Any suggestions?

Chris


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

I don't know any place but Congrats on your Silver wedding. 

I would be of the same mind, out in the MH is better than any party for me.
Congrats again.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Chris.
Congrats and yes your own bed in the motorhome is best.
This might not be on your way but still pretty wonderful place.

http://www.cotentin-tourisme.com/sejours_individuels/rcotentin-tourisme-restaurant-le-semaphore.html

Ray.


----------



## shedbrewer (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi Ardgour and many congratulations for your forthcoming Silver. Patty & I usually head for St. Omer where we trough in ''LEntrecote Restaurant'', just off the main square in town centre. A small restaurant but with good reasonably priced food. You may also park free in huge central Car Park, or go to Arques Municipal Camping / Aire. Cheers, Jack & Patty Cornwall


----------



## ceeaygee (May 17, 2010)

If you find you are staying in Calais, or can manage a second indulge on the way home, we always enjoy Le Channel. It's right near the ferry terminal on Boulevard de la Resistance. You can park opposite (and stay overnight for €7, collected in the morning. )

It's not cheap but there are various priced menus from 18 to 50+ I seem to remember. Wines are expensive but the house wine is very good and reasonable. We only had a half bottle of red (€14). The cellar is under your feet as you walk in the door, there's a glass floor.

We had the €29.50 menu and *everything *was fabulous, especially the amuse bouche, the freebie pre-starter! Oh, and the puddings, and the duck, and the fish ...

Walk in without looking at the menu outside and they'll think you've been before and greet you like regulars, ha ha.


----------



## therabbits (Sep 28, 2007)

Montreuil Sur Mer - lovely spot - have eaten at The Chateau with some friends. Very fond memories of great night out good food in a lovely setting.

http://www.chateaudemontreuil.com/

http://www.toptable.com/venue/?id=9251

Montreuil itself is very nice, lovely walk around the ramparts.

Not sure about van parking to be honest near this but I am sure there is somewhere - sorry!

Happy Anniversary

The Rabbits


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks for the replies and the good wishes. I think our biggest problem is going to be that it is a Sunday evening and lots of lovely restaurants are closed

Chris


----------



## therabbits (Sep 28, 2007)

chateau may be open as its a hotel too - you can always email to find out if they are doing sunday night meal.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Have a look at - www.hotel-le-wast.com - for a decent meal in a Chateau.
There are plenty of recent good reviews on TripAdvisor of the hotel and restaurant. 
Look for 'Hostelerrie de La Wast Chateau des Tourelles' on the France forums of TripAdvisor.
The Hotel is about 8 miles from Boulogne, just off the N42 St Omer road, in a quiet village.
There is extensive parking within the Chateau grounds and if you contact the owner Mme Feutry and explain why you wish to visit she would probably let you park for free if you dine in the restaurant.


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks again to all, some interesting suggestions - but we may have to change our plans.
Set off in the van today and less than 20 miles down the road there was a loud bang. We were only a mile from the garage that serviced, MOT'd and did the brakes last week so limped in there. We are now back home in courtesy car with van in garage waiting for new brake shoes for the handbrake, one of the linings had stripped off and jammed in the drum. Hopefully all can be fixed in the morning otherwise it's a celebration at home.
(hopefully the garage won't be charging for the labour of fixing things as they appear to have been partly at fault)

Chris


----------



## smurfinguk (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi 
south of Reims there is a Michelin recommended restaurant in the village of Sillery. Found it accidentally a few years ago and can recommend it. Have a great anniversary wherever you spend it
resa


----------

